# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Zebra Finch - Πρόβλημα στο πόδι του

## Nightrain

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας βρήκα.. Έχω αρκετά ζεμπράκια.. Για την ακρίβεια, 6. Όμως ο το αρσενικό που είναι και ο πατέρας έχει πρόβλημα στο πόδι του πολύ καιρό τώρα. Συγκεκριμένα έχει γίνει μια "μπάλα" μιας και το πίσω έχει διπλώσει και κλείσει με τα μπροστινά με αποτέλεσμα να παιδεύεται πολύ. Αρκετές φορές του ματώνει και αναγκάζομαι να του βάλω Betadine. Απ'οτι είδα συμβαίνει σε πολλά ζεμπράκια αυτό.. Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια λύση-πρόταση?

Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## xarhs

νικο αμα ειναι μεγαλο το πουλι δεν ξερω αν μπορει να κανεις κατι.

για μικρα πουλακια που δεν εχουν καιρο το προβλημα  με αυτον τον τροπο γινονται καλα σε λιγοτερο απο ενα μηνα....

Αναστροφή πίσω δαχτύλου καναρινιού - Back slip claw.

----------


## Nightrain

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ και για το Link.. Το έχει πολύ καιρό. Απλά τελευταία του κάνει πλήγη και παιδεύεται αρκετά. Δεν είναι και μικρός σε ηλικία..

Χθες το βράδυ τον έβλεπα και δε μπορούσε κα κάτσει στο κλαρί για να κοιμηθεί. Δε ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω δυστυχώς.

----------


## xarhs

στα μικρα πουλακια παντως θα γινουν καλα με τον παραπανω τροπο.

τωρα για το μεγαλο σε ηλικια , δεν επανερχεται μιας και ειχα παει σε κτηνιατρο εδω στο αγρινιο και ετσι μου χε πει.

εγω κρατησα 7 χρονια μια καναρα με τετοιο προβλημα και ειχε δημιουργησει κατω απο το ποδι ενα μαξιλαρακι.

το ποδι της το χρησιμοποιουσε λες και δεν ειχε προβλημα.

γνωριζεις κανεναν κτηνιατρο-πτηνιατρο εκει κοντα σε σενα?

----------


## Nightrain

Ευτυχώς τα μικρά είναι μια χαρά.. Ο μπαμπάς μας τα χάλασε λίγο..

Έχω ναι, το σκεφτόμουν να τον παω να τον δεί, αλλά πιστεύω δε θα αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## xarhs

ποσο καιρο εχει γυρισμενο το δαχτυλο νικο????

----------


## Nightrain

Είναι πάνω απο χρόνο.. Είχα διαβάσει οτι είναι σύνηθες αυτό και δεν το πείραξα. Είδα κιόλας πως ηταν όπως πριν, δεν το πείραζε.. Πλέον όμως και με τη πληγή, σκέφτομαι μην έκανα τελικά βλακεία τότε.

----------


## jk21

αν καινεχει σιγουρα κατι τετοιο ,πιθανοτατα εχει και κατι επιπλεον .βγαλε φωτο τα δαχτυλα του αλλα και κατω απο την πατουσα .εχω λογο να το ζητω

----------


## xarhs

τωρα η πληγη ειναι ανοιχτη? η εχει επουλωθει?

βαλε μια φωτο.

ισως θα επρεπε να βαλεις για πατηθρες κατι πιο απαλο , και οχι πλαστικο , να μην γινει χειροτερα το πουλακι

καποια παιδια χρησιμοποιουν για πατηθρα σχοινι. ειδικα σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις

----------


## Nightrain

Eδώ. Τη πατούσα δεν την άνοιξα για να μη κάνω μεγαλύτερη ζημιά..

----------


## jk21

την πατουσα κακως δεν την ανοιξες ,γιατι εκει ειναι το προβλημα ,που ευτυχως ομως και με προφιλ  μπορεσα να διακρινω

εχει ποδοδερματιτιδα 

πατηθρες απο σχοινι αμεσα 


celestoderm  ή bactroban αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο αμεσα και επαλειψη δυο φορες στην πατουσα απο κατω καθε μερα

πολυτβιταμινη να εχει βιταμινη Α μεσα της για μια βδομαδα συνεχομενα

πηγες φυσικης βιταμινης α στην τροφη του σταθερα 

καροτο ,γλυστριδα ,αυγο φρεσκο κλπ

----------


## Nightrain

Καταρχάς σ'ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Τις πατήθρες τις βρίσκω κάπου ή πρέπει να φτιάξω εγώ?

Για την αλοιφή, ανοίγω τη πατούσα κανονικά? Φοβάμαι μη του κάνω ζημιά..

----------


## lagreco69

Νικο θα παρεις σχοινι αναρριχησης. τα 2 μετρα εχουν περιπου ενα ευρω και θα κανεις με αυτο πατηθρες, οπως στην φωτογραφια παρακατω.

Την πατουσα του θα πρεπει να την ανοιξεις, με προσοχη και αργες κινησεις.

----------


## Nightrain

Καταρχάς ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους. Μόλις έβαλα την αλοιφή στο πόδι του..

Για πόσο καιρό αυτό με την αλοιφή? Επίσης τι να περιμένω απο όλο αυτό? Απλά κλείσιμο πληγής, σωστά?

Δημήτρη, με κόμπο πάνω στο κουβί? Ή υπάρχουν και πλαστικά που πιάνει?

----------


## lagreco69

Νικο για το ποσες ημερες και το ποσο θα βελτιωθει το ποδαρακι του δεν γνωριζω, σε λιγο ομως θα σου απαντησει ο Δημητρης. 

Το σχοινι με κομπο εγω το δενω στις κλουβες μου, οπως εχω κανει στην παραπανω φωτογραφια.

----------


## jk21

για 7 μερες σιγουρα .θα δουμε στην πορεια με φωτογραφια της πατουσας πως θα εξελιχθει .αν δεν μπει σχοινι μην περιμενεις σοβαρη βελτιωση

ποια αλοιφη πηρες;

----------


## Nightrain

Κατάλαβα.. Αύριο κιόλας σχοινί. Τη Bactroban πήρα τελικά. Μακάρι να κάνει δουλειά..

----------


## jk21

ειναι πιο ισχυρη ειδικα για τα ειδη σταφυλοκοκκου και τα δυσκολα του ( που συνηθως ειναι το προβλημα ) ,απλα η celestoderm εχει λογω γενταμυκινης ,πιο ευρυ φασμα δρασης σε μικροβια .Βλεπουμε και κανουμε ....

θα ηθελα φωτο την πατουσας στην αρχη της αγωγης .αυριο το πρωι να βγαλεις

----------


## Nightrain

Καλώς..! Αύριο θα την έχεις..

----------


## Nightrain

Εδώ και εδώ.

----------


## Nightrain

Kάτι τελευταίο.. Το σχοινί πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί κάποια στιγμή ασχέτως με τη θεραπειία?

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι Νικο το σχοινι κρατα το μονιμο, να ξεκουραζουν τα ποδαρακια τους.

----------


## Nightrain

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη..!

----------

